# American living in Australia employed freelance by American company



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi!
I'm an Australian citizen, been living in USA with my American husband for 8 years...am applying for a Partner Migrant Visa for him, so we can move back to Aussie.
He will have a Freelance Contract from an American Company, that will be paying into an American Account - do we pay tax in USA or Australia?

Has anyone had a problem sponsoring their spouse to australia when you are both living in the US. Therefore do not have a job in Aussie yet, and we will be staying at my son's until we get a place....
Any suggestions really welcome!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Chrissie said:


> Hi!
> I'm an Australian citizen, been living in USA with my American husband for 8 years...am applying for a Partner Migrant Visa for him, so we can move back to Aussie.
> He will have a Freelance Contract from an American Company, that will be paying into an American Account - do we pay tax in USA or Australia?
> 
> ...


Shouldn't be a problem sponsoring Chrissie and a few who have posted on here have been overseas for a while and have got partner visas.
They'll look at total financial/employment situation in making a decision.
As to tax on income from abroad, I think it's a situation where if you are going to have Oz residency _[ and possibly your husband could get PR straight off rather than tr first ]_, there'll be a tax liability on income from wherever it comes.
Have a look at Australian Taxation Office Homepage and pretty sure there'll be info.
I have read of people doing something similar and not paying tax here but then there was not residency involved.
You might find that there's also provision for taxation credits to apply and if for some reason he is going to be liable for tax in the US, there's some sort of offset/credits approach.


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks so much! Your information was very reassuring, and I'll look up the Aussie Tax Dept.
Can't wait to go home!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Chrissie said:


> thanks so much! Your information was very reassuring, and I'll look up the Aussie Tax Dept.
> Can't wait to go home!


Having the first chillier winter for a few years here and of course a first female PM - Julia Gillard courtesy of Labor party factions cloak and dagger boys deciding it was time for Kevin007 [ as he was initially labelled in 2007 ] to go prior to coming election seeing as he had gone from having highest ever PM ratings for any party to becoming on the nose owing to some poorly run programs and backflips.
All to do with Labor overspending as they always do without there being adequate controls in place.
Other than that, cities getting bigger, more traffic and cost of living increasing all keeps going.
A lot more multicultural than what they may have been even eight years ago.
Inflow of boat people asylum seekers courtesy of Indonesian people smugglers and also Tamils getting out of Sri Lanka this time has again become an issue both politically and just handling of numbers, current policy being to hold them on Christamas Island where Howard Government had a special facility built but that is overflowing and now large groups are being shifted on to mainland different locations quite frequently, a real mess in the making and somewhat die to Labor government making Australia considered by ASs as a "soft" landing destination.
Cricketers getting beaten by Poms.
Wallabies not going so great
Socceroos if interested even worse
So that's Australia for the moment.


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks again Wanderer!
My Father died in 2008 and I went back to Aussie, obviously coloured by emotion that trip - but talk about feeling like a stranger in your own land! I had left before the Olympics - so the airport was different, the access roads to the airport - all changed...I couldn't understand anyone under 17....but all the things I miss were still there - the ocean, the bush, the birds, meat pies (which i never ate as an Aussie
adult - but had been craving), fish shops. I've told my husband that the cost of living is so much higher than where we are here, and am aware that we now have a female Prime Minister, but I must catch up on other political areas.
Yes - poor Socceroos......


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You'll have to take hub down to Wooloomooloo for a Harry's Cafe de Wheels Pie Floater but probably some better pies to be had - can't remember name off hand but there is a chain of bakeries that specialise in pies of all varieties, some quite boutique like, Beef&Burgundy for instance with prices to go with them, like $5 is a bit steep.
A few sites that'll help you get up to speed:
ninemsn - Hotmail, Messenger, News, Sport, Celebrity, Finance, Travel, Cars, Movies, Shopping
Home - The 7PM Project , a relatively quiet forum but based on a different news show concept.
SBS - Special Broadcasting Service
ABC.net.au all newsy sites and then
Politics, opinion, world news, sports, latest, live, daily | The Punch for some political labor Vs Libs views can be interesting.


----------

